# Delta drill press



## Patrick. (Jul 11, 2011)

*Delta drill press any good?*

Is the Delta 11-985 drill press any good? Its a 10 inch, 5 speed benchtop model. I dont need anything uber-fancy. It looks to be an older model of the Delta DP200 and B&D DP100. What would be a fair price for a used one?


----------



## Coolhand (Oct 18, 2011)

*Drill Press*

I just picked one up for $100 off of craigslist today. I'm also looking to see of that was a good deal.


----------



## Lockes Woodshop (Oct 25, 2011)

I picked one up from craigslist too for 100 bucks! I checked them out at lowes and they were asking 400 for them


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm looking for a bench top drill press, but I want something with some horsepower, most I have seen are 1/3 hp I would like to get a 3/4 hp.
I found one a couple of weeks ago, but would have to drive 100 miles to get it and another 100 back. The guy didn't want to move on price so I passed since I would have to spend about $40 in gas just to get it.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

for 40.00 u probably buy a used motor locally. Not something u see at every yardsale but they are out there. Do a" wanted to buy" on craigs under tools.


----------

